# any suggestions on stopping the early rising



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco is great at night, just gets in her crate and goes to sleep. We do put a puppy pad in there, some days it is dry, some days it is peed on, though never soaked. I think she tries to wait till morning. As soon as we let her out she poo's and pee's outside. She then won't go back in the crate without crying, it's like she says, this is up time! We get to go back to sleep on the couch until about 7am.

The only thing is she is still waking at any time between 5.20 and 6.30.(6.30 we are fine with), but the 5.20 is now becoming a bit annoying. She is 12 weeks tomorrow. 

Do you think she will rise later once she can get out for walks, or do you think I should deliberately not got to her this early and let her bark it out for a few days.

My friends dog just waits in her crate till my friend gets her out no matter what time it is. She said she has done it since 8 weeks old. Does everyone else's puppy bark to come out in the morning?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. We have a sheet of blackout fabric over gisgo's crate. I don't know if this helps but I can say that he is now very good at having a lie in & some mornings during the summer hols we actually woke him up at 10am. Some mornings he is sitting waiting for us when we come down - but he seems more than happy to sleep late. Such a relief as he used to wake much earlier & bark - so you may find that it gets better with time anyway!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If mine are in their crates at night they wake between 5 or 6 am without fail. Thats the main reason I brought them up to our room as they never wake up or disturb us however late we sleep in.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am sure it will get better in time, the advice I often hear on here which sounds good is the going a bit later each time which sounds good but sounds as if you have tried something similar, I think if it was me I would just ignore her until 6.30 each morning and if she realises that she has to wait for you she should give up crying, then you can try to extend the time as she gets older. I have had lots of worries with everything else but this was the one thing Dudley was great about as the earliest we ever got up with him was 6.45. (he is in a crate).


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Minton wakes up at around 0530 which is now frankley not funny! As long as I know he has been for a poo and a pee within the last four hours I am inclined to make him wait until at least 0630. I am hopeing he will sleep later as the nights grow longer! We will see.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Having same prob with Kody except he's waking at 3:30 am and I must admit I'm really beginning to feel tired now, problem is because hes in our room I can't just ignore him so I take him out for a wee and in fairness he does go to the toilet but I just wish he would wake a bit later 5:30 would not be so bad as he then wakes again at 6 am. He has a cover over his crate so it's not because its light coming through, I'm actually considering tonight letting him sleep on our bed with Beau at least he may just cuddle up with her and sleep....we will have to see x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Give it time it will most definitely improve. There are still babies and still learning to control their bowel and bladder. Once they can hold it, they will. Gradually over time they will hold it longer and longer.

I was told by my dog trainer that the bladder is the last muscle to get control of and this is on average 16 weeks old. Even at this age it still take time to gain full control, so don't think ah 16 weeks and it will all be perfect.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Make the room dark! It will get better with age too!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would follow what you said in deliberately ignoring her for a few days, especially if she has a wee pad in there and has been happy to use it. I put mine to bed at 11.30pm and don't come down until 7.30am and have no idea what time Honey actually wakes up (ear plugs!) Sometimes she is softly squeaking when I come down but is clean and dry and does not seem distressed at all. I do think they learn to wait if you ignore them. You can only but try and see! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Each puppy is different .. but I will share a few ideas/tips with you which may help Coco stay asleep a little longer .. hey I have lots of practice lately  but warning puppies do tend to wake up early, however each week it does gets later and later, plus when enjoying walks each day they do tend to sleep in longer in my experience anyway lol 

- Provide warmth (snugglesafe works a treat)
- Lots of play before bed
- Radio or TV on low
- Thick towel or blanket over 3 sides of crate
- Area to toilet (newspaper/puppy pad) 

If coco is waking up too early you could try keeping her up later for a few nights, with lots of stimulation. I kept a puppy up by playing tug and giving a raw carrot to play with, lots of new experiences will keep her busy ... a good night is 10.30pm to 6am  

Be a good puppy coco


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with a dark cover over 3 sides of the crate and making the room as dark as possible. 
I feel so lucky... Merlin will sleep in his crate from 9pm till after 8.30am. Sometimes we come down in a morning and he's still asleep. 
We only had a few bad nights when he first came home and he'd be up between 5 and 6. 
And he's never poo'd or pee'd in his crate. 
I guess we're really lucky with his sleeping although he doesn't like the crate and we have to coax him in there at night. 
Good luck !!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with a dark cover over 3 sides of the crate and making the room as dark as possible. 
I feel so lucky... Merlin will sleep in his crate from 9pm till after 8.30am. Sometimes we come down in a morning and he's still asleep. 
We only had a few bad nights when he first came home and he'd be up between 5 and 6. 
And he's never poo'd or pee'd in his crate. 
I guess we're really lucky with his sleeping although he doesn't like the crate and we have to coax him in there at night. 
Good luck !!!


----------

